# Barrel slugging and other questions



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if this is something I can do and how to go about it? I'd like to find out what my Russian made SKS barrel is for sure. There seems to be a diffrence in bore depending on which country they were made in...China v Eastern Block. I'm going to start reloading for this rifle and want to get started right. As I understand it, 7.62 is actually .300 so what is the "CORRECT" size jacketed bullet to load? If someone knows what the Russian barrel should be that would be great! I see bullets listed from .308 to .311. From what I've gleened so far it apears that .310 "should" be right.....right????:smt017


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

slugging: http://www.surplusrifle.com/reloading/slug/index.asp


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Bruce
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is something I can do and how to go about it? I'd like to find out what my Russian made SKS barrel is for sure. There seems to be a diffrence in bore depending on which country they were made in...China v Eastern Block. I'm going to start reloading for this rifle and want to get started right. As I understand it, 7.62 is actually .300 so what is the "CORRECT" size jacketed bullet to load? If someone knows what the Russian barrel should be that would be great! I see bullets listed from .308 to .311. From what I've gleened so far it apears that .310 "should" be right.....right????:smt017


Common US practice is to use .308"-diameter bullets in a bore which measures .300" (and .308" should be the groove diameter).
A 7.62mm barrel will probably have a bore diameter of .300", maybe +.001" or .002", and a .308" groove diameter (also +.001" or .002").
I believe that a bullet of .311" diameter will be too large, and may cause overpressure. The .311" bullet is made for .303"-diameter bores and .311"-diameter grooves (for example, .303 British).


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Common US practice is to use .308"-diameter bullets in a bore which measures .300" (and .308" should be the groove diameter).
> A 7.62mm barrel will probably have a bore diameter of .300", maybe +.001" or .002", and a .308" groove diameter (also +.001" or .002").
> I believe that a bullet of .311" diameter will be too large, and may cause overpressure. The .311" bullet is made for .303"-diameter bores and .311"-diameter grooves (for example, .303 British).


It would seem that .311 bullets are for the 7mm Jap and I'm getting some indication that some of the China made SKS's might be cut to that bore. When I do a search for 7.62x39 bullets it seem that the .310 is what is most common. There is a bigger choice of the .308 bullets by far. Loading data that I've looked at so far is pretty limited to a couple of bullet weights and types. It looks like from the artical that Bruce linked to that I'm gonna have to do a really deep clean first to get an accurate measurement. Interesting stuff.

Thanks Guys!


----------

